# Free DVD Codec



## Echo_

i need a codec to play dvds anyone have a good free one?????


----------



## Zeus2005

Just download the VLC player, its free and plays just about ANYTHING!!, without any problems........best movie player iv ever seen!

download it here vlc player download 

hope this helps!


----------



## elmarcorulz

you still need codecs though, if you dont have any on your computer then it wont play properly


----------



## magicman

Most DVD players have their own codecs that are installed with the software.


----------



## Echo_

thx a bunch ill try this one out


----------



## Praetor

Google around for an MPEG2 DSHOW filter


----------

